# Tiger Barbs problem.



## hinnn22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ever since I've had my tank set up around, two years or so now, I've had tiger barbs. There used to be five but one died getting squished by a breeding box  The other four seemed fine and didn't chase the other fish so I didn't want to risk getting another. Currently I have 3 bristle nose plecos, one male guppy and two dalmatian mollies. My tanks something like 64 litres so not overstocked.

About a week and a half ago my biggest tiger barb got really skinny and died. I got really worried so changed some water in my tank and put stress coat in there.

Around two days later my other tiger barb started to swim strange, not like the other that had died. He died the same day. The I noticed the other tiger barbs were swimming crazy too I thought they were all going to die  Luckily the last two got better on their own. 

I've tested my water, everything's fine, no ammonia, P'H is 7.5 Nitrites are 0 and nitrates are 40. The only thing I added to the water (apart from conditioner) was liquid carbon since algae's killing all the plants. I definitely did not overdose, since I stopped dosing when my tigers barbs first got sick (because I forgot ^^' ) Also I have much more sensitive fish in my tank and thought they would kick the bucket first if I had overdosed, or if there as anything wrong in the water.

So would this be a disease? Or is it because the biggest tiger barb that first died was the dominant in the group and they were sad because he'd gone? 

I'm not sure what to do with my two remaining tiger barbs, I don't really want to get more since I want to concentrate on growing the plants. I don't think I can leave them in there because the biggest is picking on the smallest now  
I think I want to give them away to someone who has tiger barbs but if mine has a disease I don't want to pass on sick tiger barbs either. 
I'd really appreciate some help on what to do


----------



## hinnn22 (Oct 6, 2012)

bump.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Just be up front to whoever you give them too. They should quarantee them anyways so would not be a problem for other fish.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not much help with diseases but see if this link will help Categoryiseases - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

Its a tough position. I would say take your chances and wait to make sure the disease is gone before you rehome.


----------



## hinnn22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you  
Do you know if tiger barbs get depressed because one of their tank mates died?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems your tank is about 16 gallons, which with three plecos even though the are BN they are messy. The skinny barb seems like it was showing parasite symptoms, so I would medicate for internal pests. If you do rehome them be sure to let the new person know what measures you have taken for treatment, if any and that they were having issues. Them being schooling it wouldnt call it depression from lost friendship, more like stress from fewer numbers.


----------

